# Canon announces VR platform software ‘Kokomo’



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 10, 2022)

> Introducing The Kokomo Software By Canon, A First-Of-Its-Kind VR Platform Software for the Company, Currently Being Developed by Canon1
> *Press Release:* – Canon U.S.A., Inc., a leader in digital imaging solutions, today showcases a first of its kind immersive virtual reality experience, the Kokomo Software by Canon. Kokomo is a software platform (currently in development1) designed to change human communication by combining virtual reality with an immersive calling experience.
> This innovative software is being designed to provide users with a way to meet friends and family virtually “in-person” by using a compatible Canon camera, a VR headset, and a compatible smartphone. Kokomo will allow users to see and hear one another in real-time with their live appearance and expression, in a photo-real environment, while experiencing a premium virtual reality setting in captivating locations like Malibu, New York, or Hawaii.
> The app uses Canon cameras and imaging technology to create...



Continue reading...


----------



## lnz (Jan 11, 2022)

Canon is really investing into porn industry! Amazing


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 11, 2022)

Aruba, Jamaica, oh I want to take ya…


----------



## mpmark (Jan 11, 2022)

No need, I have a body for each lense, thanks anyway.


----------



## fasterquieter (Jan 11, 2022)

Now please give us an affordable way of producing this content!


----------



## LDS (Jan 12, 2022)

"see and hear one another in real-time with their live appearance and expression"
"the app uses Canon cameras and imaging technology to create realistic representations of users"

How can it do it, while people are wearing VR headsets? 

Canon is trying to sell its own Metabullshit?


----------



## Kit Chan (Jan 13, 2022)

Isn't VR Chat already like 5 years old now? And before VR Chat there were some VR sex mmos. All this 'metaverse' stuff is nothing new.


----------

